# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية خاص بطرح الأعطال وإيجاد الحلول لها شروحات :  ☼الحل الجذري لمشكل BOOT أجهزة VOGUE + VISION PREMIUM +RVX99 + BLACK BOX☼

## mohamed73

☼الحل النهائي لمشكل BOOT أجهزة VOGUE + VISION PREMIUM +RVX99 + BLACK BOX☼ _________________________________________    VISION PREMUIM1  VISION VOGUE VISION RVX99 VISION RV BLACK BOX   للتوضيح مشكل laod يقع أثناء تمرير تحديث كلي ويفي الصغير ثم تمرير بعده تحديث كلي ويفي كبير يعني تمرير تحديثين في نفس الوقت لهاذا يرجى تجنب تحديثين في نفس الوقت من لديه cle wifi كبيرة يمرر تحديث خاص بها ومن لديه cle wifi صغيرة يمرر تحديث خاص بها لتفادي الوقوع في laod من وقع في المشكل مرر تحديثين في نفس الوقع الصغيرة والكبيرة تجنبو هذا الأمر _____________________________  _____________________________  إصلاح مشكل اجهزة     VISION PREMUIM1  VISION VOGUE VISION RVX99 VISION RV BLACK BOX   تحميل التحديثات للأجهزة معدلة : vision premium > 5370  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     vision premium > 7601 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     vogue الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     rvx99 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     black box  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    حمل التحديث من الموقع خاص بالجهاز الواقع في مشكلة LAOD غير إسم فلاش    romnew.bin ضع التحديث في اليوسبي مباشر   أفصل الكهرباء عن الجهاز إضغط على زر menu  ارجع الكهرباء وانت ضاغط على زر menu حتى يظهر التحديث سيمر ازل اصبعك عن زر menu   سيتم الحل  بالتمرير وإشتغال الجهاز مرر أخر تحديث عادي والخاص بكلي وفي الموجود عندك وسيعمل بدون وقوع في المشكل

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا معلم على الشرح والموضوع المميز وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## FATTAH

السلام عليكم اخي من فضلك عندي مشكل vision vogue 1 load

----------


## saidagg

> السلام عليكم اخي من فضلك عندي مشكل vision vogue 1 load

 السلام عليكم اخي 
هل مررت له اي فلاش ام وقع المشكل لوحده

----------


## boulmane

نشكركم على مجهودات كم و معلوماتكم النيرة

----------


## karnold

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي

----------


## عبدو ريان

merciiii boucouppp

----------

